# Kenwood LS-1800



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

There is a pair of Kenwood LS-1800 being sold locally (well 1 hr away) and they have piqued my curiosity. I have an affinity for vintage items, speakers are no exception. Add in the fact that they appear to be fairly rare and would compliment my furniture nicely and I'm ready to buy!

But I did want to ask around to see if anyone has had the opportunity to have listened to them before? The only information I can find on them was provided by the seller himself: http://www.thevintageknob.org/kenwood-LS-1000.html I was also looking for opinions on if $600 seems a fair price provided that when I demo them, I approve. I suppose everyone may have a different answer to that question because there seems to be literally no market for such an item(s) from which to judge. Additional info: Seller doesn't have the original grills, but has some custom made instead, and only minor scuffing. Otherwise in very good condition.

Thanks all for your opinions!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

The electrolytic crossover capacitor values have probably drifted, and I'm not a big fan of the tweeter/midrange placement. The driver surrounds need to be closely inspected for dry rot.

$600 can get you way better sound, but if you are purchasing for nostalgia, then enjoy!


----------

